# 18. Bikebörse des MSV Essen Steele 2011 e.V.



## MSV-Steele11 (24. September 2014)

Wie jedes Jahr, findet auch in diesem Herbst wieder die Bikebörse der Ruhrpottbiker statt.
Am 9.11. um 10 Uhr geht es los. Aufbau ist ab 9 Uhr. 
Diesmal findet die Bikebörse das erste Mal auf dem neuen Vereinsgelände der Ruhrpottbiker statt. Begutachtet beim stöbern der Verkaufsstände auch das COME Center of Mountainbike Essen und macht euch ein Bild von der tollen Vereinsarbeit des größten Mountainbikevereins im Ruhrgebiet.
Angeboten werden gebrauchte Räder in allen Variationen, Ersatzteile und Bekleidung. Wie immer von Privat an Privat. Infos über Standgebühr usw. unter [email protected] und auch auf www.ruhrpottbiker.eu
Für das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt.
Die Adresse lautet:
Pinxtenweg 6, 45276 Essen


----------

